# Use these tricks to get your ex back to you



## thenoto (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey, let me ask you some questions if your answer to these questions is yes then you should read it.
1) Do you still love your ex?
2) Do you want him to love you more than you do?
3) Do you want him to treat you like a queen?
4) Do you want him to take care of you?
5) If you have kids will they like to see you guys separated?

If you want to see the solutions for these questions click *here. *{I removed the link. If you want to sell products on TAM, you need to sign up as a vendor. ~Elegirl)

*NOTE*
I am not trying to sell you something I just saw this blog post while I was purchasing some clothes to my wife. And those things are real, I can't copy that and paste it here because its not my property. So I wish it will help you because i have experienced break up in my life and it is really painful.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

thenoto said:


> Hey, let me ask you some questions if your answer to these questions is yes then you should read it.
> 1) Do you still love your ex?
> 2) Do you want him to love you more than you do?
> 3) Do you want him to treat you like a queen?
> ...


This is spewing weakness, Hell man if your partner doesn't want you move on. Or if this is you. Not all men are weak like you.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Lol.
The only thing that ever had an ex wanting me back was when I cut off the $ or started sleeping with someone else. Then presto! They want you back.
No, thanks.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Why are tricks needed?


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yeswecan said:


> Why are tricks needed?


Exactly


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Spammer


----------

